# Ebonite



## Fred in NC (Nov 3, 2004)

I understand ebonite is "hard black rubber" and it takes its name from the its color similarity with ebony.  Some name brand pens have been made with this material.  

I have searched for a source of this material.  So far, I only found one source in Germany, where it is sold in rod for making pipe stems (smoking pipes, that is!).  It is expensive.

Anybody turn this material ?  Any comments?  Thanks.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 4, 2004)

What about an old Ebonite bowling ball?  If I remember correctly my first bowling ball, a Black Beauty, was made of Ebonite.  Haven't bowled in forty years so I may be wrong.  You can find old bowling balls at Goodwill real cheap.  Just need some one with a bandsaw to cut off a few slabs.


----------



## pen-turners (Nov 4, 2004)

It depends on the type of bowling ball.  Some are solid and some only have an outer covering that is about 3/4" thick.  With the curve of the ball it does not make a very good blank if it is not solid.

Another option for good solid black material is Delrin.  I have done a couple of pens out of this and it works quite well.

Chris


----------



## Charlie in Garfield (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi Fred,
 Ihave turned some out of African Black wood and they came out Real nice. Pens of Color.
  Just Charlie []


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 4, 2004)

I just recently did the bowling ball thing and even though they say Ebonite, the company that made them is named ebonite and it doesn't mean the ball is made of ebonite. I cut a blue, red and a black ball...all were from the 60's and all had an inner core of something that was gray and the outer 1/2 inch was the ball's color. I will not...I repeat...I will not be cutting any more bowling balls. Lots of work...dangerous cutting...for very little useable material. The stuff smellled like the acrylic blanks we turn today. Just my thoughts...I made two pens whose names are Alpha and Omega and they can be seen at http://www.tinyurl.com/38hor I'm waiting on my real ebonite rod to come in from Germany. WE need to find the manfg. of the stuff in Germany but I have had no luck. I have a German exchange student whose Dad is an engineer and he is trying to find a source for me. If I find a source, I will post it. 
Do a goood turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Ozzie_
> <br />What about an old Ebonite bowling ball?  If I remember correctly my first bowling ball, a Black Beauty, was made of Ebonite.  Haven't bowled in forty years so I may be wrong.  You can find old bowling balls at Goodwill real cheap.  Just need some one with a bandsaw to cut off a few slabs.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 4, 2004)

Fred,
I too have been trying to find ebonite and just recently ordered the ebonite rods for the pipe shop in Germany. I am splitting the order with two other penturners. Maybe you could find some members here to split an order with you. Just a thought. I have never turned an ebonite pen but when these rods come in I will let everyone know how they did. I'll probably show a picture or two also.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />I understand ebonite is "hard black rubber" and it takes its name from the its color similarity with ebony.  Some name brand pens have been made with this material.
> 
> I have searched for a source of this material.  So far, I only found one source in Germany, where it is sold in rod for making pipe stems (smoking pipes, that is!).  It is expensive.
> ...


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 4, 2004)

Fred, here is a link to a Visconti brown ebonite pen.  http://joon.com/display_collection.php?id=305&brandid=45&qcolorid=330#1   Doesn't do much for me. I saw another brand at the pen show, but they were laquered over and they were gorgeous, but that was the fancy paint job. Lets see how Don's come out. If nice, I'll go in with someone on an order. Anthony


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 4, 2004)

Thank you everyone!   I will wait until Don's pen is completed.


----------



## paleydp (Nov 4, 2004)

Info from an old thread (remember the search function) back in March. May still be useful.


Source for German ebonite rod (primarily used in pipe making/repairing)

http://www.eltang.com/ukframeset.html






Here's another
http://www.janzen-pfeifen.de/englisch/indexeng.html
and here (no prices listed)
http://www.hermanns.dk/hermannuk.html

Here's where I found those:
http://www.tylerlanepipes.com/modules.php?name=Doc&text=Pipe_Making.5~Materials_Sources
Let me know if you get anything from any of these sources and how it goes!
Denise


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 4, 2004)

This is where I ordered my ebonite. He is the cheapest source I've found. The mfg. sells minimum orders only....of 1000 euros. Eltang's price works out to about $6 per blank, which is not much more than a good stabilized wood blank. Maybe it will arrive soon. I'll keep you posted.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by paleydp_
> <br />Info from an old thread (remember the search function) back in March. May still be useful.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## micharms (Nov 8, 2004)

Science supply houses sell ebonite rods for use in school labs when studying electrostatics. The rods are only 1/2" in diameter so it depends on what style pen you are making.


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 8, 2004)

Don: Did you ever get your ebonite rods ?

Michael:  No prices on my hits on ebonite rods from science/school supply houses. 

Anybody know how to cast ebonite ???


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 9, 2004)

Fred,
My ebonite has been shipped from Denmark. No black was available at the moment but I ordered cumberland. I think it is a redish brown...ordered fromthe site of pipe maker tom Eltang. Ebony oxidizes readily. Being a former pipe smoker, the black mouthpiece, which was ebonite, would turn grayish and would require polishing. I supose the other colors do the same. The order should be in in a week or so, and when it arrives I will post a picture and quickly make a pen and see if it was worth the $45/rod. Should be interesting. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />Don: Did you ever get your ebonite rods ?
> 
> Michael:  No prices on my hits on ebonite rods from science/school supply houses.
> ...


----------



## micharms (Nov 9, 2004)

Fred:
It's tough for me to give you prices since I'm up here in Canada.
This link will get you to arbor scientific and quotes a price of $4.00 but doesn't give details about the size of the rod.
http://www.arborsci.com/detail.aspx?ID=516
I'll try to scare up some other sources later.

Michael


----------



## micharms (Nov 9, 2004)

This link to Sargent Welch gets you to a hard rubber rod. I assume it would be ebonite.
http://sargentwelch.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_WL1929_EA_A_Friction+Rods_E_

Michael


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you Michael.  At least Sargent Welch gives the size.  Hard rubber is ebonite.  That one is about 1/2" x 10". Should be enough for two slim pens. This leaves out fountain pens for sure.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 7, 2004)

Don, did you ever get your ebonite and have you worked with it yet? Anthony


----------



## Fred in NC (Dec 7, 2004)

Anthony (and others), are you familiar with the very hard black rubber used for some car parts? It is urethane.  I am looking into that.  Maybe we can cast the barrels.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 7, 2004)

Anthony,
Still waiting on it. I have emailed the seller to see what the status is. I mailed him a cashier's check 3 weeks ago. I'll post here when it arrives and a pen will shortly follow with my thoughts.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by penworks_
> <br />Don, did you ever get your ebonite and have you worked with it yet? Anthony


----------



## Fred in NC (Dec 7, 2004)

Maybe he is manufacturing the ebonite ....


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 7, 2004)

Maybe he has my $145 and I have no ebonite...sure hope not.
Don


> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />Maybe he is manufacturing the ebonite ....


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 7, 2004)

or Maybe European companies are like that. We want everything  "like yesterday" and they just take their time. At least the several I deal with are like that. If you want anything in Italy in August forgetaboutit, half the country is on vacation and the other half wishes they were and act like they are. Anthony


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for the articles today Don, I will have a few questions and shoot you an e mail. Made me think.......  is it ebonite yet?   Anthony


----------



## Fred in NC (Dec 29, 2004)

E-bonita? Maybe, but getting it seems to take forever.

Maybe I will try making some after all.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 29, 2004)

I have black delrin that I have turned satisfactorily. It is more soft than wood, not brittle at all. Turns and polishes nicely. I bought it for a project unrelated to wood turning but found it works for this also. I use it for an 'ebony' look to contrast on duck calls I make. I have in 1" diameter rods for $4.00 a foot and 3/8" dia. rods. I'll have to work out price for the 3/8" if anyone is interested.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 30, 2004)

My order of ebonite arrived today. Look for a pen and a report soon.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Fred in NC (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow, Don !  I am glad it finally arrived.  Took a long time.  

Questions:

Is it real hard on the surface?  

Is it flexible at all?

What is the color, real black?

Does it have a rubber feeling, or more like plastic?

Thanks !!


----------



## tipusnr (Dec 30, 2004)

I'd be interested in a price on the 3/8" rod.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 30, 2004)

It is hard, not flexible and the black was out of stock and the last batch was returned. The color I purchased was cumberland. Three 1 meter rods (minimun order was three 1 meter rods) with a 3/4"diameter was $145 including shipping. The feel is cold and hard and plastic, sort of. It is the same stuff that mouthpieces for smoking pipes mouth pieces are made from. I'll post a picture of one of the rods tomorrow if my internet is back on line. I am at a friend's house now and no scanner. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />Wow, Don !  I am glad it finally arrived.  Took a long time.
> 
> Questions:
> ...


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 30, 2004)

The $145 for the 3 rod purchase works out to $8.00 per blank. Ouch, I should have done the math first. Look for a pen in a day or two.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 30, 2004)

Use to smoke a pipe, still have my collection. Maybe you can make a combo pen/pipe !  Anthony


----------



## Fred in NC (Dec 30, 2004)

Tobacco refills ?


----------



## Tom McMillan (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow, Don---hope that turns out good for ya.  Look forward to seeing a photo of that--does sound interesting but a little spendy----but something a little different!!!  Anthony's smokin and writin at the same time now!!!


----------



## elody21 (Jan 6, 2005)

I have been messing around with real bowling balls. I just cut one of the old black balls. This had swirls of color. This ball not only said ebonite but it said rubber on it.
I used the plastic holder inside of the bag as a stand to hold the ball.I also placed some non skid material under the ball so it would not rotate while cutting. This was horrible to cut.Black smoke and a smell was like burning rubber!!!  The dust was similar to coal dust and got everywhere. If you cut about 1/5th of the ball off that gives you enough for 3 or 4 pens and then you have a flat base to do the rest of the cutting. a small portion of the holder was cut but not enough to ruin it.The center was black and the black with color was  1 and 1/2" thick. If you check my site you can see that I made a cigar pen out of it. It was also very hard on my saw blade. I have cut about 7 balls now and each one is different. I found a red one but it was not acrylic It said urethane on it. I tried to cut it but after going half of the way I stopped. It was even harder than the black one and this one smelled like burling oil!!!!!!!!!!!! My husband came running down the stairs half dressed thinking something was wrong with the furnace! Alice



> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />I understand ebonite is "hard black rubber" and it takes its name from the its color similarity with ebony.  Some name brand pens have been made with this material.
> 
> I have searched for a source of this material.  So far, I only found one source in Germany, where it is sold in rod for making pipe stems (smoking pipes, that is!).  It is expensive.
> ...


----------

